# New Puppy Checklist – Everything You’ll Need



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

*New Puppy Checklist – Everything You’ll Need

Getting your home ready for a new puppy is a big responsibility. Make life with your new puppy easier with these great products.*

When you are preparing to welcome a new puppy into your home, the process has a lot of similarities to preparing for a new child. Puppies are essentially babies, and they are also new family members! Like human babies, puppies need a lot of stuff. New pups need food, bowls, treats, toys, and more. If you are looking for a: *more ease, less stress *approach to life with your new pup, be sure to check out this great list of recommended products.

*Read More Here>> *


----------



## Morkab (Oct 13, 2021)

I didn't think a pet needed that much. They are like children; only the puppies of the first months are already on their own. Whoever wants to have a puppy must take responsibility. I have already had a beagle puppy for more than two years. His name is Leo. A loyal and very obedient dog. However, I had to read Alfred's advice until my dog became obedient. I discovered Alfred from his blog cleverpuppies.com. Reading all his articles, I got to be successful with my dog and teach him the most basic commands. Now, at least he doesn't run around the park-like crazy, and I can't catch him after that.


----------

